# I'm a Chevelle kind of guy



## Ed Crawford (Mar 25, 2018)

Here's my two 68's. I've had the red one for 20 years. The drag car was my dad's and I inherited it after his passing 4 years ago.


----------



## spyder62 (Mar 25, 2018)

It was a 68 ss that hit my drivers side quarter panel in my 69 goat rag top over 30 years ago. Back then you couldn’t get quarters so I parted it out and cut it up. Still my favorite car of all time . Still have the motor in my basement . Nice car but I’m only seeing one.


----------



## spyder62 (Mar 25, 2018)

You can always tell a 68 by the vent widows . Usually no power steering or brakes beautiful cars


----------



## Ed Crawford (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you sir


----------



## sb47 (Mar 28, 2018)

I had a 68 back when I was teen. Between my reckless youth and hot rod mods, it didn't make it.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice rides!

NYH1.


----------



## Ed Crawford (Mar 28, 2018)

sb47 said:


> I had a 68 back when I was teen. Between my reckless youth and hot rod mods, it didn't make it.


A lot of them didn't. My red one was in original form until around '96 or '97. In original form, it was a 307, 3spd on the column (Lol) with a 10 bolt rear end. Now she's sporting a '68 model 427, TH350 (with a Gear Vendors OD in the shop floor waiting to go in) and a 9" Ford rear end.


----------



## Ed Crawford (Mar 28, 2018)

NYH1 said:


> Nice rides!
> 
> NYH1.


Thank you sir


----------



## sb47 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ed Crawford said:


> A lot of them didn't. My red one was in original form until around '96 or '97. In original form, it was a 307, 3spd on the column (Lol) with a 10 bolt rear end. Now she's sporting a '68 model 427, TH350 (with a Gear Vendors OD in the shop floor waiting to go in) and a 9" Ford rear end.


Mine had the 307 with 2 speed power glide. Sadly that blue rocket 88 in the background was faster. lol


----------

